# "Dollhouse": Unaired Pilot + Episode # 13 - Leaked



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Looks like the unaired pilot for "Dollhouse" and the unaired episode #13 have been leaked onto the Internet. I found them on Usenet. I'm not sure if they are on bittorrent yet. It's a DVD rip.

Looks like it was leaked a little more then a week before the official DVD release. According to Amazon, the first season of "Dollhouse" is due to be released July 28.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Both are available at tvtorrents.com; they say the 13th episode aired in the UK run on May 19th.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

If the season is coming out on Blu-Ray then I might wait it out so I can rent the disc with "Epitaph One" on it. I'm still trying to wrap my mind around what the story of that episode is, based on little "snippets" I've read


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> If the season is coming out on Blu-Ray then I might wait it out so I can rent the disc with "Epitaph One" on it. I'm still trying to wrap my mind around what the story of that episode is, based on little "snippets" I've read


It's a real mind twist; definitely a must-see.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> I found them on Usenet.


I see xvid rips, but no h264 (720p) versions. Yet.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Ok this is seriously cool.

And seriously twisted.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Both are available at tvtorrents.com; they say the 13th episode aired in the UK run on May 19th.


Any chance you might float me an invite via PM or email?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> Any chance you might float me an invite via PM or email?


Unfortunately nowadays they only let you send 3 invitations out and then you have to wait 3 months from the date you sent each to be able to send more, and I've met my quota and have almost 2 months to wait to get more.

You can get yourself going though by finding a torrent elsewhere that's also on tvtorrents, downloading it, then seeding it via the tvtorrent tracker. It's a pain, but it does work.


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Unfortunately nowadays they only let you send 3 invitations out and then you have to wait 3 months from the date you sent each to be able to send more, and I've met my quota and have almost 2 months to wait to get more.
> 
> You can get yourself going though by finding a torrent elsewhere that's also on tvtorrents, downloading it, then seeding it via the tvtorrent tracker. It's a pain, but it does work.


I've got three invitations available. PM me.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

I've got some TVTorrent invitations available as well. I didn't even know they offered such a thing. Anyway, if anybody wants an invite send me a PM.


----------



## Mispelld (May 6, 2009)

lwong said:


> I've got three invitations available. PM me.


Same here. Would be happy to start anybody off with 10Gb that needs it. Just PM me the email address you'll use on TVTorrents and I'll send out the invite ASAP.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow. We need a spoiler thread. Just wow.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Aniketos said:


> Wow. We need a spoiler thread. Just wow.


+1

Done and done


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

If #13 is a DVD extra, would it be canon? (I haven't seen it.)

They may very well change their mind where they wanna go between now and air time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

for me, Dollhouse is just a show I watch when there is time (the eye candy doesn't hurt, either!)...are these eps so good that they deserve the praise or are they only good for the real fanboys?


----------



## Roommate (Apr 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> for me, Dollhouse is just a show I watch when there is time (the eye candy doesn't hurt, either!)...are these eps so good that they deserve the praise or are they only good for the real fanboys?


I'll come out of lurking just to say - the 13th episode absolutely deserves the praise. If they had aired it and called it the series finale I would have been perfectly satisfied. In the top 2 episodes of the series, if not the best - and definitely better than the actual aired season finale.

I haven't watched the unaired pilot yet, so can't comment on that one.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Anubys said:


> for me, Dollhouse is just a show I watch when there is time (the eye candy doesn't hurt, either!)...are these eps so good that they deserve the praise or are they only good for the real fanboys?


The unaired pilot is, for much of it, just footage we've seen spread through other episodes. The 13th one is absolutely something you need to watch.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The final song in the ep is available for download ($.99) via Amazon. Produced by Jed Whedon and Marrisa Tancharoen.

http://www.amazon.com/Remains/dp/B002HTN5QS


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Can some one PM me who has a TVtorrent invite available? Thanks.


----------



## Kyle-K (Mar 14, 2002)

I could really use a TVtorrent invite also, if there are any left...


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

So when can we see the 13th episode legitimately? Is it coming out on DVD?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> So when can we see the 13th episode legitimately? Is it coming out on DVD?


Yes, it's in the Season 1 box coming out on DVD next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MickeS said:


> Yes, it's in the Season 1 box coming out on DVD next week.


In fact, that's why it was made in the first place...they were contractually obliged to provide 13 episodes for the DVD set (and international broadcast), and when the pilot was cannibalized into several other episodes, they were one short. So they made this one on the cheap.


----------



## Mike10 (Mar 1, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In fact, that's why it was made in the first place...they were contractually obliged to provide 13 episodes for the DVD set (and international broadcast), and when the pilot was cannibalized into several other episodes, they were one short. So they made this one on the cheap.


It was also used to show the Fox network how they could make a episode on a smaller budget


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dswallow said:


> The unaired pilot is, for much of it, just footage we've seen spread through other episodes. The 13th one is absolutely something you need to watch.


just got home and checked tvtorrents...ep 13 is not available in HD...the first comment was from someone saying they wished they had not seen it!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks like it comes out next week so I'm just gonna add the blu-ray to my blockbuster que. If it wasn't coming out for a while I'd probably d/l it based on the enthusiastic reviews I'm reading, but I can wait another week to be able to watch on my tv.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Anubys said:


> just got home and checked tvtorrents...ep 13 is not available in HD...the first comment was from someone saying they wished they had not seen it!


When I checked Usenet a couple days ago, there wasn't yet an HD version, but I just checked again now, and I'm now seeing a 1.7GB version of it as of early morning today. Format of it isn't given (i hate when they do that), but with it being 1.7GB, it's probably either h.264 720p (a little big for such), or else the raw VOB (a little small for such). I'm guessing the latter. If it's on Usenet, it's almost definitely somewhere as a torrent.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In fact, that's why it was made in the first place...they were contractually obliged to provide 13 episodes for the DVD set (and international broadcast), and when the pilot was cannibalized into several other episodes, they were one short. So they made this one on the cheap.


Do we know yet if they're treating "Epitaph" as canon?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

tewcewl said:


> Do we know yet if they're treating "Epitaph" as canon?


It doesn't really matter if it's canon -- even if it is what matters is will season 2 simply be set at a time immediately after the main stories we saw in the first season, or will it be set far into the future either before or after the events of Epitaph.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

After reading this, I'm very excited getting my copy next week. Preordered from Amazon on BD.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

I got my answer about how they're gonna treat "Epitaph One" in a TV Guide interview with Whedon about season two. I might just rent the DVD disc that has the episode and watch it. I'm not completely sold on buying season one on DVD.



> *What or who is this year's evil presence?*
> I can't explain too much other than that Paul's agenda in finding out what the Dollhouse really is starts affecting everybody's agenda a little bit because there is more at stake than just the lives of the people there. So we're going to sort bring it into the larger world and we're going to be dealing with some of the stuff that happens in Episode 13, the infamous unaired episode without making it impossible to watch for people who haven't seen it. [Editor's note: "Epitaph One," the unaired episode, will be on the Dollhouse Season 1 DVD, on sale July 28.]


Full interview can be found here. It's quite good.

http://www.tvguidemagazine.com/news/a-guided-tour-of-dollhouse-season-2-1791.html


----------



## Ingersoll (Jan 15, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> The final song in the ep is available for download ($.99) via Amazon. Produced by Jed Whedon and Marrisa Tancharoen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Remains/dp/B002HTN5QS


Also available on iTunes...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

From Felicia Day via Twitter:



> Thanks @unofficialME, Dollhouse Ep 13 will be on iTunes and @AmazonVideo on Demand on August 11th.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> From Felicia Day via Twitter:


Nice. I was gonna buy the DVD later this fall, now I don't have to wait for this episode at least.  Hopefully Amazon will have it in HD.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Same here. I'm really only interested in getting the last DVD in the set for that and the unaired pilot. So I'm looking for a place to rent it. But none of the places nearest me have it. (I also am looking forward to the commentary on the ep, which downloadable versions won't have.)


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

lwong said:


> I've got three invitations available. PM me.


Any chance there are any invites left? I won't get greedy with TV torrents, I just want to see that last unaired ep of Dollhouse.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

SorenTodd said:


> Any chance there are any invites left? I won't get greedy with TV torrents, I just want to see that last unaired ep of Dollhouse.


TVtorrents doesn't have it in HD, if that's a deal breaker for you...


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Demonoid has it, 349MB. Seems to be downloading fast.


----------



## Mr Flippant (Jan 2, 2009)

Anubys said:


> TVtorrents doesn't have it in HD, if that's a deal breaker for you...


It is in HD if you get the entire season. Big download though, but TVT is very fast.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm having trouble finding this on torrents. Any help? Any invites for TVTorrents.com left?


----------



## lwong (Mar 1, 2001)

I have one left. PM me your email address.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/42023

Episode #13, "EPITAPH" is now available for download from Amazon for $1.99.

A HD copy is also available for $2.99 from itunes


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Interesting... iTunes also is offering the first 5 episodes of Dollhouse for $5 as a Dollhouse "Starter Pack."


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Rats - I was hoping Amazon VOD would have it in HD.

Can I get a HD video from iTunes onto TiVo somehow?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just got an email from Amazon telling me that this episode is now available for purchase. I went online to get it and see that Amazon does NOT have this show in HD?? What the...?

They really don't make it attractive to stay legal in many cases...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Interesting... iTunes also is offering the first 5 episodes of Dollhouse for $5 as a Dollhouse "Starter Pack."


Ironically the show didn't really get good until episode 6!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah. I just received Discs 1 & 2 of the season set from Blockbuster, and watched the first episode w/commentary by Joss and Eliza. I fell asleep twice. THEY couldn't even think of anything interesting to say about it.

I think Episode 6 has commentary also. I hope it's better.


----------

